# BettySplendens SALE!!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettysplendens is having a midsummer's sale. A bunch of fish are reduced. I'm thinking about getting a pair from her.. or a really nice butterfly I like.

Just thought I'd let everyone know;-)

There is a really nice cellophane dragon HMPK on there for only $10!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

site?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

www.bettysplendens.com


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the site or my computer, but I can't access that site, unfortunately. Maybe temporary problems?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

wow


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Top Quality Metallic Green Marble 079 - I've been coveting him for days and days and days.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The site is working for me.

Vaygirl... He's one of the ones I love too! Unfortunately I don't have room for any more fish. I also really like the one above him and a couple of the pairs. There really isn't anything I just have to have though.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

WOO! i totally looked at the site and i have the red pair, classic orange, and the platinum cambodian on my list! i gotta ask the mom tho to see if i can get one! they are all sooooo pretty... thanks for lettin us know about the sale!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Me neither. No room. Except maybe for Merlin.  I wouldn't buy a fish when he still might need a home.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you decide you want him I may just send him to you for free. I would feel bad charging shipping on a fish that has had so many problems. He's actually doing much better. I'm giving him another dose of JFC tonight and will probably take him out of the hospital tank early next week.

I'm not going to buy one because I'm still hoping to get that King. I finally was able to fill out the adoption form but she's getting married this weekend so I don't know when she'll have time to go over it and let me know.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Jackie - does that cellophane look like a dragon to you??? i've been looking at him for a while but he just doesn't look like one to me. what do you think??


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he is. He's not a real good example but he does have some dragon scaling. For $10 I think he's a good deal. He's got great fins.


----------



## Mudman (Jun 11, 2010)

I really want to get 3 actually, but don't have any tanks to put them in. :-(


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

get some tanks then


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love her marbles.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Top Quality Metallic Green Marble 079 - I've been coveting him for days and days and days.


 I have had my eye on him too... he is awesome.


----------

